# lost+found



## jotawski (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

Is there any way or tools to recover files from lost+found subdirectory ?

Thanks in advance for any helps and hints.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 28, 2012)

jotawski said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Is there any way or tools to recover files from lost+found subdirectory ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any helps and hints.



Found this on the net. Maybe it will be useful for you:

http://www.techworld.com.au/article/214899/unix_tip_rescuing_files_from_lost_found/


----------



## kpa (Jul 28, 2012)

The article mentions the file(1) utility but doesn't give an example, I think it's the first thing to run on /lost+found.

`# file /lost+found/*`


----------



## jotawski (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks to @UNIXgod and @kpa for your times indeed.  The only thing I know from 'the white book' is inode number which is quite rare and so sparse informations to do any thing with them.

This should be [Solved] but any more hints are still welcome.
Many thanks indeed for your times.


----------

